# Thank you all for the good luck - IT WORKED!



## DPK (May 14, 2005)

I just brought home my first Emmy ! 

I?ve gone through so many terrible things the last couple years - but this makes up for everything.

Thank you all for the good luck messages. It means a lot to me. 

Anyway, I hope I?m not coming off as being braggy but unfortunately, I really have no one close to me that I can share or celebrate this with - so this community is the next best thing. :D

For those that may be curious, I?m a music director and editor for the daytime drama series One Life To Live. I spot, choose and cut the music in the show. I?ve also recently started writing cues for the show as well. So now my music is part of the library. I?m really quite proud of that since I have no formal music training. 

Still reeling... 

Dan-


----------



## Evan Gamble (May 14, 2005)

WOW..CONGRAGULATIONS! :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D


----------



## synergy543 (May 14, 2005)

Congratulations man!

Here's a virtual toast to Dan!


----------



## ComposerDude (May 14, 2005)

Dan, congratulations!


----------



## Jackull (May 14, 2005)

job well done, magnifico... congratulations :oops:


----------



## TheoKrueger (May 14, 2005)

Wow..... That's so great news !! :D 

Congratulations !


----------



## José Herring (May 14, 2005)

DPK said:


> I just brought home my first Emmy !
> 
> I?ve gone through so many terrible things the last couple years - but this makes up for everything.
> 
> ...



I heard the music on your sight. Pretty good. Congrats. I hope you win a few more.

Now tell me about what's been happening to you. Maybe talking about it will help.

Cheers,

Jose


----------



## SMOKE (May 14, 2005)

too cool! 

I hate to admit it... but I eat lunch and do afternoon online IM's with One Life on in the background  

Just when it seems like it couldn't get anymore whacked, it gets even more whacked


----------



## Aaron Sapp (May 15, 2005)




----------



## Frederick Russ (May 15, 2005)

DAN!!!!!!!! Congratulations man!!! Wow. 8)


----------



## Stephen Rees (May 15, 2005)

Dan,

Many congratulations!

All the best for a no doubt bright future 

Stephen


----------



## Marsdy (May 15, 2005)

Nice job man. May it be the first of many!


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 15, 2005)

Dan! That's great! Congratulations!!!!!!! :D


----------



## PaulR (May 15, 2005)

DPK said:


> I just brought home my first Emmy !
> Anyway, I hope I?m not coming off as being braggy but unfortunately, I really have no one close to me that I can share or celebrate this with - so this community is the next best thing. :D
> Dan-



That's fantastic and share anything you want - anytime. Brilliant and many congratulations.


----------



## lux (May 15, 2005)

AHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!

Congrats Dan!!

Luca


----------



## Lex (May 15, 2005)

Congrats!

aLex


----------



## TARI (May 15, 2005)

Congratulations, Dan!!!!! I am sure this is only the begining!! :D :D :D :D


----------



## IvanP (May 15, 2005)

WOW! BIG CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Bravo et chapeau!



Iv


----------



## christianobermaier (May 15, 2005)

Well done, chap. So....what's next in your book ?  

Christian

http://www.artofthegroove.com/logic/mp3/Christian_Obermaier_demo.mp3 (show reel) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/home.htm (home page) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/Studio.htm (studio pics) http://uk.geocities.com/christianobermaier/Gearlist.htm (gear list)


----------



## Bernard Asselin (May 15, 2005)

Fantastic ! :D Happy for you man! Congratulations!

Bernard


----------



## Scott Cairns (May 15, 2005)

Congratulations Dan!

Is there a video clip of your acceptance speech? 8)


----------



## DPK (May 15, 2005)

Thank you all for all the nice words. :oops: 

When I woke up this morning, I thought last night was a dream until I saw my new "girlfriend" on top of one of my Genelecs. :shock: 

Gotta run off to work now... Thanks again everyone!

Dan-


----------



## Niah (May 15, 2005)

CONGRATS :D


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (May 15, 2005)

Wow Dan! That's great! Congratulations! 

Keep em comin'!


----------



## Craig Sharmat (May 15, 2005)

DPK said:


> Thank you all for all the nice words. :oops:
> 
> When I woke up this morning, I thought last night was a dream until I saw my new "girlfriend" on top of one of my Genelecs. :shock:
> 
> ...



I wonder if I can could get my wife on top of my monitor...oh never mind

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jackull (May 15, 2005)

[/quote]

I wonder if I can could get my wife on top of my monitor...oh never mind

Congrats!!![/quote]
:lol: :lol: :lol: 
That would be a great inspiration, or maybe not...
See if you can get multiple oscars afterwards... :wink:

Any how, DAN is it possible to take a peek at your girlfriend. Im in NYC too

JACKULL


----------



## Brian Ralston (May 15, 2005)

Congrats Dan! That's an awesome accomplishment. :D


----------



## rJames (May 15, 2005)

If there's any time to brag...this is it. Congratulations on your Emmy.

Now you're gonna have to build a glass case to put near the front door...and then there's the neon lights...and maybe one of those big pointing fingers that they sell at sports events...you have your work cut out for you.

Here's more good luck for the future...Good luck!


----------



## Frederick Russ (May 15, 2005)

hehe - check out the museum display case 

http://www.displays2go.com/product.asp?ID=2618

Bragging rights enabled! 8)


----------



## Edgen (May 15, 2005)

wew hew!! Round o' beers for everyone!  Congrats on the win and here's to many many more! 

:shock: :lol: 8) 

/j


----------



## Hans Adamson (May 15, 2005)

Congratulations Dan!!!!

I hope you don't mind sharing, so VI Control is now officially an Emmy Award-winning community....


----------



## dcoscina (May 15, 2005)

Fantastic news Dan! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Herman Witkam (May 15, 2005)

Hans Adamson said:


> I hope you don't mind sharing, so VI Control is now officially an Emmy Award-winning community....



haha - that sounds hilarious. So we're all winners :D 

Again - congrats on this great achievement Dan


----------



## mderrico (May 15, 2005)

Congrats Dan!! That's awesome!!!! :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D


----------



## fitch (May 16, 2005)

Very impressive Dan,

well done and congratulations.. and I'm glad you're part of this community

:D


----------



## Hardy Heern (May 16, 2005)

Heartiest congratulations Dan....what a boost for you!!  It gives me hope when folk without formal training succeed like this!

What's good about these forums ........is that people like me can rub shoulders with people like you.

What's bad about these forums is that people like you have to rub shoulders with people like me!  

Cheers

Frank
A hobbyist due to turn amateur......


----------



## ChrisAxia (May 16, 2005)

GREAT NEWS! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I'm sure with all the talent around here, we will be hearing about more awards very soon!

Chris


----------

